# The Dark Knight



## markgg1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello
I recently watched the Dark Knight, and loved some of the music so got the soundtrack. I'm aware this is not classical per se, but I really want to know what type of classical artists, composers play a similar sort of style. I mean really dramatic deep sounds?

I know nothing about classical, at all, but know I like this sort. I go on Classic FM, and I really don't like most of what I hear so haven't had a chance to find out what sort of people I would like to listen to?

Maybe someone could help me and suggest some good starting points. Im mainly into Dance music (Trance in particular) which, believe it or not, has a lot of classical elements in the more Euphoric tracks that really get my pulse going. Maybe with age, my taste is changing slightly?

Anyway, any advise would be fantastic. I hoped someone with a real passion for Classical would be able to help a completely classically ignoramus individual (me)


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Zimmerman, the composer, has made many great soundtracks, but I find that the Dark Knight in particular is amazing! 

You should seek out the soundtracks of Bernard Herrmann, he also has a great way of writing haunting, powerful sound tracks. One of the best.

As for a strict classical rec, you might want to try Pettersson, his symphonies also capture that dark, mysterious atmosphere.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, the soundtrack to Dark Knight is very good. It's in minimalist style, that is, ideas are repeated over and over.

I think soundtracks are the best contemporary classical music. One day, if it's not respected now, it will be played in the future on radios along with the classics.

If you like more modern soundtrack, I think the Bourne Trilogy soundtracks are excellent, composed by John Powell.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes, the soundtrack to Dark Knight is very good. It's in minimalist style, that is, ideas are repeated over and over.


Minimalism, a good excuse for no inspiration


----------

